

How We Made The Animated A/B Testing Guide - bhaisaab
http://engineering.wingify.com/posts/making-of-abtesting-scrollmation/

======
TallboyOne
Kind of reminds me of this [nsfw language]:

[http://mccreavy.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/02/owl.jpg](http://mccreavy.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/02/owl.jpg)

~~~
bhaisaab
Our talented intern tried to explain the technology and what it took for him
to create that page. The post was never intended to be a tutorial, but feel
free to comment - what you want to know :)

